# Clic droit et VLC -> 3 versions



## evrard (18 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir tout le monde,

J'utilise VLC pour lire mes vidéos hors le soucis c'est que lorsque je fais un clic droit sur une vidéo -> ouvrir avec.... -> je me retrouve avec 3 versions de VLC
En effet dès que VLC fait une mise à jour, il me rajoute VLC une fois de plus dans le clic droit.

Savez vous comment faire pour solutionner ce soucis actuellement et que ca ne se reproduise pas ?

Merci et bonne soirée
Evrard


----------



## otgl (21 Décembre 2012)

Essaie ceci:

Télécharger et lancer OnyX.
Cliquer sur l'onglet Maintenance.
Cliquer sur le sous-onglet Reconstruire.
Cocher la case "Services de lancement".
Cliquer sur le bouton "Exécuter".
Redémarrer l'ordinateur.


----------



## evrard (21 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Merci otgl ca a réglé ce dysfonctionnement.

Merci et bonne journée
Evrard


----------



## sksay (6 Janvier 2013)

Je recommande que vous devez utiliser Media player classic


----------

